# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  The High-empire of Korachan and the Inner Sea by vorropohaiah

## ravells

*Map*



*Created in: Photoshop*

*Review*

This huge map contains an incredible  amount of detail depicting a convincing landmass layered in history.  There are some lovely touches like the way  the neatline distorts to fit the graticule so that the divisions remain  constant. Desaturated earthy colours and distressing give the map  an old, hand drawn look.




> The first iteration of the map was drawn on an A3 paper about 7-years  ago and it has gone through countless updates and was first digitised  about 2-years ago. All work is done in PS and a cheapo wacom tablet  (cannot recommend a tablet enough - it speeds up work so much!). When I  first started work on the map I had never used PS before and all my  experience with PS comes from this and other doodles and lots of help  from this site (especially the Saderan (sp?) tutorial). The original PSD  is 300 dpi CMYK 41" x 61" and will be printed at full-size for my  man-cave once I declare it done. The jpg this upload is based on is RGB  200 dpi and 41" x 61" and is about 75mb.


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.

----------


## Eilathen

This is more than well deserved! Congratulations, vorropohaiah. An incredible map! Hope to see many more maps out of your map-forge  :Smile:

----------


## JabberWokky

I literally signed up to GC just to see this in full resolution.  Beautiful work, ravells!

::: Edit:: I think JabberWokky means vorropohaiah not ravells!

----------


## drducker

Gorgeous Map.

Only one criticism:  Your longitude graticules are mislabeled.  The graticule at 5° on the top, when followed down to the bottom, ends at the 10° label;  Likewise 10° -> 15°, etc.

----------


## Clercon

Congrats vorropohaiah! A fantastic map, nothing less!

----------


## arsheesh

Lovely work Vorropohaiah!  Congratulations, this was a well deserved piece.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## ravells

> I literally signed up to GC just to see this in full resolution.  Beautiful work, ravells!


It's not my work!!!!

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Absolutely brilliant map. Congrats!  :Very Happy:

----------


## makaki

I don't know what to say, it's just breathtaking!

----------


## vorropohaiah

> Gorgeous Map.
> 
> Only one criticism:  Your longitude graticules are mislabeled.  The graticule at 5° on the top, when followed down to the bottom, ends at the 10° label;  Likewise 10° -> 15°, etc.


Thanks! i actually spotted that a month-or so ago and updated the base PSD file! 

hey, been away for a while, only now saw this now!

very humbling for this map to have been picked for the cartographers choice  :Smile:  thanks to whoever suggested it, though i might be updating the original thread from time to time as i add to the map

----------


## Djekspek

gratz, it's an amazing looking map. It shows once again that a great map needs loads of details (and time to create those details  :Wink: ... Anyway, those details combined with a pleasant looking landmass, and great colorscheme makes it look VERY good. great job! cheers, DJ

----------


## Jaxilon

Beautiful and so worthy, Congratulations.

----------


## jtougas

Stunning. The kind of piece that you just want to pour over every detail. Perfect in every way.  :Smile:

----------


## Ruisseau

Fantastic! a very beautiful map, i'm still with part of mine on hand draw paper, hope i can have something half as good in seven years!

----------


## arsheesh

Wonderful map!  A great choice of Cartographers Choice.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Map-man

Beautiful map vorropohaiah! It is an inspiration to us newcomers.

----------


## Bog97th

Incredible details. I love it!

----------


## alanrex

grandtacular

----------


## Reverieweaver

Oh, that's just fantastic X)

Kudos for the awesome map!

----------


## Ajincess

Beautiful! And again... Beautiful! I really enjoy the details in the mountains and the diversity of the shorelines. The islands and deltas are delightfully unique around every turn, yet it does not draw attention away from the overall unity of the sea itself. And now,just because I feel that as one artist to another we need to give helpful criticism, I shall nit-pick. I will give just one critique from someone that has taken some classes in typography. I would try very hard to NOT stretch any text unless absolutely necessary. Very great work

----------


## StormCatalyst

I love the antiquated look to this map. Excellent job!

----------


## rainexpert

Along with everyone else here, I have to congratulate you on this map.  It is simply beautiful.  It has a certain 'mood' to it.  I think that this is because of the dark tones and texture you give to it.

Again, congratulations.

----------


## indigorising

Gorgeous work. There are too many things about this map that I love to list them all, but it is elegant and weighty with history. Congrats!

----------


## Kasaichi

Vorropohaiah, *how long time it took to make that very gorgeous map?* Excellent stylizing, I love it!

----------


## The Doge

Simply stunning! Congratulations!

----------


## PurpleLex

This has got to be best map I have ever seen - and that's added to by the zoom, since this map is just so massive! The detail and just... I can't praise this enough. Congrats, vorropohaiah, and I hope you'll be able to get it completely finished the way you want so you can put this beauty up on your wall!  :Very Happy:

----------


## vorropohaiah

thanks for the comments (and nit-picking) guys  :Smile:  i think i really will have to sort out the typography as that seems to be the biggest crit coming from most people. though as landmarks only seem to be increasing as i flesh out the world, space in which to add stuff is getting smaller and smaller! what to do 

I'm almost finished with the first draft of my novel and will probably get right back into finishing this map off and getting started on the eastern part of the world of Elyden in a similar style (and size) to this one  :Smile:

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

I cant wait to see more!

----------


## Elflady

This is an amazing map, all the detail you've put into it as well as the incredible design with the aged look it's just gorgeous!

----------


## Emporer Ramstein

That map is Great

----------


## Jordan A. Dunham

This is definitly one of the best maps i've ever seen! I'm really a little bit jealousy that i won't never do such awsome work! 
Clear lines, a soft shading and advanced coloring... everything you can imagine a map will need.

Good job!

----------


## JOFY32

Beautiful map ! Hope to make one like this one day  :Smile:

----------


## Ilwan

holy....... :Smile:  fantastic. simply fantastic.

----------


## Jhormogan

Beautiful map! Congratulations to a job well done!

----------


## Beehard

Great map..i hope i can learn from master

----------


## emillanjr

> Thanks! i actually spotted that a month-or so ago and updated the base PSD file! 
> 
> hey, been away for a while, only now saw this now!
> 
> very humbling for this map to have been picked for the cartographers choice  thanks to whoever suggested it, though i might be updating the original thread from time to time as i add to the map


It is well deserved, Don't have enough praise for how incredible your work is.

----------


## Jack Forge

Quality work! The map truly looks like it does exist as a representation of a real place. The only thing i would mention is that I'm having a hard time distinguishing between the trade routes, shadow march(es), and national boundaries (of which I don't see any). I see red dashed (trade), black dashed (shadow march), yellow dashed (?), and green dashed (?). Another more stylistic choice is that perhaps a tad more landscape description/indication would really make the areas between landmarks something worth looking at, though you do a good job of it in places. I would be very interested in a book series set in this world. I already want to know about the area around and in the Dune Sea.

----------


## vorropohaiah

> The only thing i would mention is that I'm having a hard time distinguishing between the trade routes, shadow march(es), and national boundaries (of which I don't see any). I see red dashed (trade), black dashed (shadow march), yellow dashed (?), and green dashed (?).


yep, the green, blue, yellow lines are different trade routes (orange - the Salt Road; red - the Red route; yellow - the eastern road; green - the Great Road; blue - the Parthisan trade-route) the red dashed line in the key is meant to reprent all routes, though looking back at it now its not that clear - something else to be updated! And you're right about the nation borders - when i converted the PSD into a JPG i mistakingly left the border layer hidden, which explains the lack of borders. 




> Another more stylistic choice is that perhaps a tad more landscape description/indication would really make the areas between landmarks something worth looking at, though you do a good job of it in places.


not quite sure i get you - maybe i should be a bit more specific with the physical features, depending on region?




> I would be very interested in a book series set in this world. I already want to know about the area around and in the Dune Sea.


thanks  :Smile:  there's some more info in my blog and pretty much every single map i post on this forum is located in this world (my three current WIP threads, for instance are a city, region and world map, respectively). some excepts from my notes:

*Dune Sea, the*: Common name found amongst many of _Elyden's_ different tongues given to the great desert that dominates the central part of _Kharkharadontis_, covering some 6,000,000 square-miles. The land is characterised by dunes that are composed of sand, dust and the rust particles attributed to antediluvian artifice; is populated by great lumbering carnivorous reptiles; and is notable for the widespread corruption of the _Penumbra_ that is blatant upon its features, with its chaotic nature warping terrain until little of natural persuasion remains. Though the place is desolate, it is not without its wonders and various grotesque and ancient landmarks pepper the region.
*Kharkharadontis*: 1. Main feature of and common name given to the continent of _Sammaea_, named after a mythical beast with twenty-two heads.
2. also, the _Kharkharadontid_ desert. General name given to the expansive wasteland that dominates most of _Sammaea_.
3. In the mythology of _Kharkharadontis_, a creature said to have twenty-two heads and but one body. The creature was killed by the twin heroes _Logosh_ and _Sathanael_, and its heads were scattered around _Elyden_. Some link is believed to exist between the beast _Kharkharadontis_ and the Two-and-Twenty Demiurges and their mortal tribes.
*Shadow March, the*: (also the Long Road) the largest and most infamous of all Korachani religious pilgrimages; it circumnavigates the Inner Sea and its major nations, before making its way across the Kharkharadontid desert to the prison Daekyn, where it ends outside the monolithic gates of the Sepulchral Palace. The March covers no less than 20,000–miles, most of which is little more than dirt paths, though its many tributaries and side-courses make a true measure of its length impossible to determine.
		The March originated in c. 400 RM, with the Archpotentate Malichar’s victories across the Inner Sea following return to Korachan as an Æhari and the subsequent rapid spread of the Church of the Machine across its lands. It reached its peak in around 1500 RM alongside that of the Korachani Empire, with thousands of pilgrims, fanatics, flagellants and other faithful from all over the Korachani empire undertaking the road, sometimes spending their savings to buy their freedom from the shackles of slavery, only to spend a life under the yoke of the March and the call of the Leaden Throne. The sundering of the empire in 3705 RM left a deep schism in the Church of the Machine, leading to it fracturing into the Orthodox Church of Rachanael and the Reformed Machine Church, though the March persevered (albeit with occasional conflict between different denominations). Few had the strength or means to undertake the entirety of the March, with most attempting that road dying under the adversity of the road. More commonly, pilgrims would take the most direct route available, marching with their fellows for safety, stopping only at the largest and most revered of holy sites along the way.
		All manner of opportunists; hucksters, traders, mercenaries, whores, penumbrists, itinerants, bandits and brigands gravitate towards the Shadow March in the way insects are insitinctively attracted to sugar. Amongst them would march patricianse and other members from the Imperial administration, some on foot in self-imposed chastisement, others riding atop indriks and other exotic mounts or ambulants. 
		Despite the enthusiasm and fanaticim of those who undertake the March, few make it to the Sepulchral Palace, as the dangers and horrors of Kharkharadontis can attest to. Those that do make it are rarely sane, and their bodies are often withered, corrupted, by the Penumbra from years of marching under the gaze of corruption. Those travelling the Shadow March oftern wrap their bodies in unguent-scented bandages and covered in prayer flags and litanies in the hopes of protecting them from the penumbral influences. They rarely succeed. 


thanks for the feedback  :Smile:

----------


## T.A.Roe

:Smile:  Amazing map. I really love your attention to detail; the creases, cracks, sun bleached areas. It really makes be believe this is a real map.

----------


## miguel_07

Awesome! Congratulations...

----------


## Obsidian

This map is incredible!  I'd love to see a tutorial on this for us beginners!

----------


## MisterThingie

I thought the crease marks were a very nice touch to an overall excellent piece. Well done.

----------


## Nazaire

This map is gorgeous! Very excellent work!

----------


## goucher

Beautiful work. Keep it up.

----------


## Mo Brandybock

This is so beautiful! Great work!

----------


## Heimdallsgothi

That is truly beautiful work!

----------


## vorropohaiah

thanks guys! actually, as i work on other maps now and look to this one i find it looking more and more dated (and not in a good way - its my first completed map in PS) so i might come back and revisit this in a style more fitting what I've advanced the world to.

----------


## Abeckman543

Well deserved, I love that there is a whole story in the bottom corner about where, when and by whom the map was produced. This is a map I want to explore!

----------


## nikwriter

*speechless*

As a fellow cartographer recently new to this guild, I'd just like to add:

MY LIFE IS SO INADEQUATE!!!!1

Just kidding, though this is incredible work and I hope one day to be able to look at this without losing coherence.

----------


## vorropohaiah

thanks! I'm thinking of revisiting this in a style more befitting what i now envisage the tech-level of the world to be, so if i ever do redo this it will likely be in a 19th century atlas style - very different!

Also, I just realised its exactly a year ago today that this was chosen... feels like its a lot longer ago than that. Not that i've made many maps in this time... though i have written my first (as yet unpublished) novel based in the world, which counts for something!

----------


## darcsied

Absolutely stunning.

----------

